# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  چند دقیقه وقتت رو به من بده لطفا...!!!

## hamid_MhD

درود بر همه دوستان
*##تاپیک اپ شده با اجازه سجاد عزیز.امیدوارم مفید واقع بشه.
*
امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه بچه ها*
*نمیدونم این حرفام گفتنش درسته یا نه ولی دیگ طاقت نیاوردم بزا بگم شاید یه سری ها به خودشون اومدن*
*از ساله کنکوری دانش اموزا بیش از 100روز و از ساله کنکوری فارغ تحصیلا بیش از 40روز (اگه اول مهر رو مبدا قرار بدیم) گــــــــــــذشــــــــــ  ـــت....
ولی هنوزبعضی ها انگار نه انگار میدونی اینو از کجا میگم از اینجایی که هنوز دارم تاپیک هایی رو میبینم ک واقعن خونم به جوش میاد عصبیم میکنه ناراحت میشم *
بزا چندتا از این تاپیک ها رو بگم اره بزا بگم مثلا :
**1.روزی چند ساعت بخونیم خوبه؟؟؟
2.فلان کتاب بگیریم یا فلان رو؟؟
3.برنامه ریزی اگه اینجور باشه خوبه یا اونجور؟؟
4.dvd استاد....بگیریم یا اون استاد؟؟!
5.سهمیه فلان حذف شد؟!
6.ازمون جاسم بریم یا .....؟!؟
7.بازم میخوای بگم؟؟!فک کنم بس بود 
**
دلیل این سوالااا چیه؟؟؟!؟!هدفتون چیهههه؟؟؟؟یکی به من بگه؟؟!
میخوای به این بهونه ها وقت تلف کنی؟
چه کسی رو گول میزنی عزیز؟
منتظر چی هستی؟
**
بهترین کتاب بهترین ازمون بهترین استاد بهترین dvd بهترین شرایط؟؟؟!**
*بزا خیالتو راحت کنم ما تو این دنیا هیچوقت هیچ چیز ایده ال نداریم همیشه یه ناقصی و کاستی هست حالا در هر موضوع و هر چیزی.
*
**تا حالا نشستی با خودت فک کنی که میخوای چیکار کنی؟؟!
تا حالا خودتو به چالش کشیدی؟؟نکشیدی؟بزا من بگم**

**عزیز شما اگه وقتتو هدر میدی.
اگه هزینه ای که پدر و مادرت به سختی برایه کتاب و ازمون و امکاناتی که برات تهیه کردن رو هدر میدی.
اگه امیدی که خانواده ات بهت دارن رو با این کارت نابود میکنی.
اگه خودتو بازیچه کار هایه خودت میکنی و میری تو حاشیه
و اگه.........خیلی میشه گفت که خودتون بهتر میدونید.**
**
به والله به خداوندی خدا قسم باید جواب تک تکشون رو بدید شاید با زبان نگید ولی یه روزی یه جایی میفهمید ک این سرنوشت و این حالی که الان دارم به خاطر کارهایی بود که باید انجام میدادم و ندادم و اونموقع دیگ راهه برگشت نیس و اگر باشه بسیار سخت تر و پر مشقت تر از الانی که توش قرار دارید خواهد بود.(میشد در این مورد بیشتر نوشت )
**
زیاد این قضیه رو کش نمیدم و فک کنم کلیات و اصل موضوع رو بیان کردم و بقیش با خودتون.....
**
بهترین ها رو براتون ارزو دارم و به امید
**خوب اندیشیدن و درست رفتار کردن
**
**یا حق* :Yahoo (105): *
**



*

----------


## Hellish

دمت گرم مشتی...حرف دلمو زدی :\ مرسی اه!

----------


## hamid_MhD

> دمت گرم مشتی...حرف دلمو زدی :\ مرسی اه!


خواهش میکنم بخدا دیگ طاقت نیوردم
هر دفعه اومدم انجمن این مدل تاپیک ها حالمو بد کرد.
همه متنو با حرص و جوش نوشتم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Hellish

> خواهش میکنم بخدا دیگ طاقت نیوردم
> هر دفعه اومدم انجمن این مدل تاپیک ها حالمو بد کرد.
> همه متنو با حرص و جوش نوشتم


آی گفتی...:\ ینی بعضی وقتا دوس دارم دس بندازم تو مونیتور استارتر رو بیارم بیرون یه چک بزنم دلم خنک شه :\ مخصوصن اون استارتر تبلیغی ها!!

----------


## hamid_MhD

> آی گفتی...:\ ینی بعضی وقتا دوس دارم دس بندازم تو مونیتور استارتر رو بیارم بیرون یه چک بزنم دلم خنک شه :\ مخصوصن اون استارتر تبلیغی ها!!


اره بخدااااا
ی چیز جالبی هم ک فک کنم شاهدش باشم اینه ک تعداد بازدید تاپیکم بعید میدونم 3 رقمی شه
اخه حرفام تلخه چیزی نیس ک به همه بسازه.
حقیقته دیگه هه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Hellish

> اره بخدااااا
> ی چیز جالبی هم ک فک کنم شاهدش باشم اینه ک تعداد بازدید تاپیکم بعید میدونم 3 رقمی شه
> اخه حرفام تلخه چیزی نیس ک به همه بسازه.
> حقیقته دیگه هه


غمت نباشه مشتی :\ تعداد بازدید های تاپیک هیچی از ارزش های شما کم نمیکنه  :Yahoo (4): وقتی من اوکی دادم به تاپیکت بدون خیلی ردیفی !بعله  :Yahoo (4): 

تا درودی دیگر دودورو دودود :\ ما رفتیم!

----------


## LI20

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamid_MhD


اره بخدااااا
ی چیز جالبی هم ک فک کنم شاهدش باشم اینه ک تعداد بازدید تاپیکم بعید میدونم 3 رقمی شه
اخه حرفام تلخه چیزی نیس ک به همه بسازه.
حقیقته دیگه هه


نه تعداد بازدیدت زیاد میشه .من دیروز  یه تاپیک انگیزشی زدم تا الان 14تا بازدید داشته. کلا نا امید شدم. در ضمن منم بات  موافقم  بهونس همش. طرف حتی یه درصدم به چیزایی که میشنوه عمل نمی کنه.._

----------


## hamid_MhD

> غمت نباشه مشتی :\ تعداد بازدید های تاپیک هیچی از ارزش های شما کم نمیکنه وقتی من اوکی دادم به تاپیکت بدون خیلی ردیفی !بعله 
> 
> تا درودی دیگر دودورو دودود :\ ما رفتیم!


اون که 100%برا من مهم نیس فقط وظیفه ام بود گوش زد کنم همین.
اوکی شما بله بسیار با ارزشه
یا علی اجی

----------


## Mr Sky

*واسه شیمی مبتکران بهتره یا خیلی سبز بنظرتون؟*

----------


## hamid_MhD

> _
> 
> نه تعداد بازدیدت زیاد میشه .من دیروز  یه تاپیک انگیزشی زدم تا الان 14تا بازدید داشته. کلا نا امید شدم. در ضمن منم بات  موافقم  بهونس همش. طرف حتی یه درصدم به چیزایی که میشنوه عمل نمی کنه.._


همینه دیگ
حالا ی بحث حاشیه ای بگو ببین چی میشههههه
ببین من مطمعنم هر کسی خووب از شرایط خودش با خبره و اگه بخواد با همون شرایط به بهترین ها میرسه اگه بخوااااااااد

----------


## hamid_MhD

> *واسه شیمی مبتکران بهتره یا خیلی سبز بنظرتون؟*


خخخخخخ چی بگم بهت مشتیییی میدونم شوخی میکنی ولی ی چیز جدی هم بگم
بیشترا کتابا خوبن ولییی مشکل از کتابه بیچاره نیس مشکل از صاحب کتابه.

----------


## LI20

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zahra7496




نه تعداد بازدیدت زیاد میشه .من دیروز  یه تاپیک انگیزشی زدم تا الان 14تا بازدید داشته. کلا نا امید شدم. در ضمن منم بات  موافقم  بهونس همش. طرف حتی یه درصدم به چیزایی که میشنوه عمل نمی کنه..



به تاپیکم سر بزن ارزوهایت را زندگی کن تو بخش تفریحیه دوساعت بادستم ت
تایپ کردم حالا اگه اینبود///جی اف واسه کنکوره بده یا خوب ببین چن تا بازدید داشتو چن صفحه پست میذاشتن //_

----------


## sabaaaiii79

خب چرا حرص و جوش میخوری ؟؟؟؟  بابا هرچقد بچه ها خنگ بازی بیشتر دربیارن رقیبات کمتره   تومیای بهشون راه چاره نشون میدی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## sabaaaiii79

بعدشم یه عده ای کلا سیاهی لشگرن   این یه عده ای  خیلی ام زیادن    تو خودتو بکش بالا خیلی بالا   قرار نیس ک همه مث تو دنبال واقعیتا باشن اگه اینجوری بشه همه موفقن   اینا تاشبه قبل از کنکور دارن دنبال کتاب میگردن حالاببین

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## hamid_MhD

> بعدشم یه عده ای کلا سیاهی لشگرن   این یه عده ای  خیلی ام زیادن    تو خودتو بکش بالا خیلی بالا   قرار نیس ک همه مث تو دنبال واقعیتا باشن اگه اینجوری بشه همه موفقن   اینا تاشبه قبل از کنکور دارن دنبال کتاب میگردن حالاببین
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


والاا نمیدونم چرا از این دیدن این رفتار ها ناراحت میشم ولی در کل حق با شماست .
من ی گوشزد کردم شاید یک نفر تغییر کرد 
 بخدا حاضرم بنویسم امضا کنم اگ کم کاری کنن چندسال دیگ یاده این روزایه از دست داده میوفتن و اه و حسرت ک بی فایده است.

----------


## hamid_MhD

> _
> 
> 
> به تاپیکم سر بزن ارزوهایت را زندگی کن تو بخش تفریحیه دوساعت بادستم ت
> تایپ کردم حالا اگه اینبود///جی اف واسه کنکوره بده یا خوب ببین چن تا بازدید داشتو چن صفحه پست میذاشتن //_


ای باباااا چقدم زحمت برده تایپیکتون حییییف 
اجی کسی ک قصد تغییر داشته باشه خودش تغییر میکنه وگرنه با حرف ما اتفاقی نمیوفته متاسفانه.

----------


## LI20

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamid_MhD


ای باباااا چقدم زحمت برده تایپیکتون حییییف 
اجی کسی ک قصد تغییر داشته باشه خودش تغییر میکنه وگرنه با حرف ما اتفاقی نمیوفته متاسفانه.


عب نداره واسه لایک و بازدید نذاشتم که .. حتی یه نفر ازش امید بگیره بسه..._

----------


## sabaaaiii79

> والاا نمیدونم چرا از این دیدن این رفتار ها ناراحت میشم ولی در کل حق با شماست .
> من ی گوشزد کردم شاید یک نفر تغییر کرد 
>  بخدا حاضرم بنویسم امضا کنم اگ کم کاری کنن چندسال دیگ یاده این روزایه از دست داده میوفتن و اه و حسرت ک بی فایده است.


یه عده ای به وجووود اومدن ک اعصابه مارو خورد کنن  به من همیشه تو مدرسه میگن بچه خرخون  میگن پاچه خواریه معلمارو میکنی ک نمره میگیری  وخلاصه هیشکی دوسم نداره تو مدرسه فقط چون درس میخونم چون سرکلاس معلمو سوال بارون میکنم  اذیتم میکنن چون دوسپسر ندارم  بهم میگن     امل  عب نداره ولی واقعا ناراحتم

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## satar98

*يني خوب گفتي!!اين تاپيكا دهن ما رو مورد عنايت قرار داد!!اميدوارم اين مطلب خط بطلاني باشه بر اين تاپيكا!!!يه ياديم بكنيم از ashkin0098 كه به خاطر تاپيكاي فوق حاشيه اش خوصصا اون آخريه (تقدير و تشكر از فاطمه كريمي)،چقدرم ازش تشكر شد تا مرز فحش دادن بهش پيش رفتيم!!بنده خدا اكانتش بابت تشكرش از دست داد!!خدايش بيامرزد!!آممممممييييين*

----------


## hamid_MhD

> _
> 
> عب نداره واسه لایک و بازدید نذاشتم که .. حتی یه نفر ازش امید بگیره بسه..._


درسته عزیز.منم هدفم همینه وگرنه اگ غیر این بود الان تعداد نوشته هان باید ۴ رقمی میشد تا تشکر و امتیاز بیشتر بگیرم ولی نوشته هام از اردبیعشته ک اینجام هست ۲۰۰خورده ای بله.
بگذریم کارت با ارزش بود

----------


## nilofar76

آ دستت درد نکنهههه..
   دس به طلا..نههه نهه  :Yahoo (68): اشتب شد..
    دست به خاک بزنی طلا بشهه . 
والا منم کفم برید انصافا خب یکی نیس بهشون بگه تو کلن یه هفته رو کامل بزار واسه اینااا ...
الان نصف ابانم رف... اینا تا خود عید دنبال منبعن..از عید به بعدم دنبال جمع بندی و جزوه و همایشو... :Yahoo (113):

----------


## hamid_MhD

> یه عده ای به وجووود اومدن ک اعصابه مارو خورد کنن  به من همیشه تو مدرسه میگن بچه خرخون  میگن پاچه خواریه معلمارو میکنی ک نمره میگیری  وخلاصه هیشکی دوسم نداره تو مدرسه فقط چون درس میخونم چون سرکلاس معلمو سوال بارون میکنم  اذیتم میکنن چون دوسپسر ندارم  بهم میگن     امل  عب نداره ولی واقعا ناراحتم
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


دوست عزیز هر کسی ک میبینه طرف مقابلش ی برتری ازش داره در صدد تخریب و شکستن اون ب شیوه هایی ک خودتون گفتید برمیان من خودمم تجربه کردم ولی اهمیت ندید و مسیر درستی ک ترسیم کردید رو ادامه بدید تا اونا شکست بخورن و مطمعنم همین کارو مبکنید

----------


## hamid_MhD

> *يني خوب گفتي!!اين تاپيكا دهن ما رو مورد عنايت قرار داد!!اميدوارم اين مطلب خط بطلاني باشه بر اين تاپيكا!!!يه ياديم بكنيم از ashkin0098 كه به خاطر تاپيكاي فوق حاشيه اش خوصصا اون آخريه (تقدير و تشكر از فاطمه كريمي)،چقدرم ازش تشكر شد تا مرز فحش دادن بهش پيش رفتيم!!بنده خدا اكانتش بابت تشكرش از دست داد!!خدايش بيامرزد!!آممممممييييين*


دیدم تاپبکه ایشونو چی باید گفت ؟؟هیچ سکوت میکنیم.
الان این تاپیکه کدوم درسو بیشتر دوس داری بدجوری رو مخه.....

۷

----------


## DARKSIDER

> ای باباااا چقدم زحمت برده تایپیکتون حییییف 
> اجی کسی ک قصد تغییر داشته باشه خودش تغییر میکنه وگرنه با حرف ما اتفاقی نمیوفته متاسفانه.



عاقل را اشارت و توضیحی کوچک کافیست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamid_MhD

> آ دستت درد نکنهههه..
>    دس به طلا..نههه نهه اشتب شد..
>     دست به خاک بزنی طلا بشهه . 
> والا منم کفم برید انصافا خب یکی نیس بهشون بگه تو کلن یه هفته رو کامل بزار واسه اینااا ...
> الان نصف ابانم رف... اینا تا خود عید دنبال منبعن..از عید به بعدم دنبال جمع بندی و جزوه و همایشو...


اول خواهش میکنم لطف دارید.
مطمعنن همینطور ک میگید خواهد شد اگر خودشونو تغییر ندن.
ب والله منابع کلا ۳ روز حداکثر کار داره.
طرف فیزیک ب زور۲۰میزنه بعد تاپیک زده با کدام کتاب ۱۰۰ بزنیم؟
اخه نوکرتم تو حالا با ی کتاب تا مرز ۸۰ بیا بعد اونوقت ی راهکاری میگیم ۱۰۰ بزنی.
این ها ادمایع کامل گرا هستن.

----------


## satar98

> دیدم تاپبکه ایشونو چی باید گفت ؟؟هیچ سکوت میکنیم.
> الان این تاپیکه کدوم درسو بیشتر دوس داری بدجوری رو مخه.....
> 
> ۷


*بابا من نمي دونم كي ميره اين تاپيكا رو از زباله دون انجمن مي كشه بيرون !!هي چرت پرت!!*

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط satar98


بابا من نمي دونم كي ميره اين تاپيكا رو از زباله دون انجمن مي كشه بيرون !!هي چرت پرت!!


من*

----------


## hamid_MhD

> عاقل را اشارت و توضیحی کوچک کافیست


بلهه ما هم ی اشارت تند و تیز کردیم ک شاید از این وضعیت براید شاااید

----------


## hamid_MhD

> *بابا من نمي دونم كي ميره اين تاپيكا رو از زباله دون انجمن مي كشه بيرون !!هي چرت پرت!!*


اخه همش وقت تلف کردنه اخه ب من تو اون چ ارتباطی داره چ کتابی دوس داریم
تو رو خدا بسه دیگ تا کی حاشیهههه.ای بابا
۳

----------


## satar98

> *
> من*


*دَهَنِتْ...!!*

----------


## Aries

الان همه اومدن میگن دستت درد نکنه
اگه واسه ایدز واکسن میساختی انقدر تقدیر نمیشد ازت :Yahoo (20): 
ولی بازم خوبه گفتی...

----------


## DARKSIDER

> الان همه اومدن میگن دستت درد نکنه
> اگه واسه ایدز واکسن میساختی انقدر تقدیر نمیشد ازت
> ولی بازم خوبه گفتی...



من هلاک امضاتم داداش :Yahoo (20):

----------


## hamid_MhD

> الان همه اومدن میگن دستت درد نکنه
> اگه واسه ایدز واکسن میساختی انقدر تقدیر نمیشد ازت
> ولی بازم خوبه گفتی...


خخخ دوستان لطف دارن.
ولی متاسفانه نیلز بود بکن ک حداقل دله خودم اروم شه.

----------


## satar98

> الان همه اومدن میگن دستت درد نکنه
> اگه واسه ایدز واکسن میساختی انقدر تقدیر نمیشد ازت
> ولی بازم خوبه گفتی...


*من هر وقت اين امضاتُ مي بينم از خنده مي پاچم* :Yahoo (20): *!..............
من هنوزم دارم مي خند!!!!!*

----------


## Aries

> من هلاک امضاتم داداش


تازه اینطوری میخواستم بنویسم
کنکور باید کنکور باشد کنکوری که کنکور نباشد کنکور نیست
بعد گفتم دیگه خیلی ضایع میشه
البته بعضی از افراد هم هنوز فلسفه ی پشتشو درک نکردن
به جاش دانشگاه قرار بدین درک میکنین

----------


## DARKSIDER

> تازه اینطوری میخواستم بنویسم
> کنکور باید کنکور باشد کنکوری که کنکور نباشد کنکور نیست
> بعد گفتم دیگه خیلی ضایع میشه
> البته بعضی از افراد هم هنوز فلسفه ی پشتشو درک نکردن
> به جاش دانشگاه قرار بدین درک میکنین


 :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamid_MhD


اخه همش وقت تلف کردنه اخه ب من تو اون چ ارتباطی داره چ کتابی دوس داریم
تو رو خدا بسه دیگ تا کی حاشیهههه.ای بابا
۳


.
.
.
.ولی اخه این تاپیک که دیگه حاشیه نیس.بیشتر جنبه سرگرمیه*

----------


## hamid_MhD

> *
> .
> .
> .
> .ولی اخه این تاپیک که دیگه حاشیه نیس.بیشتر جنبه سرگرمیه*


چی بگم skyجان شاید حق با توئه عزیز

----------


## Aries

ولی انصافا تاپ ترین تاپیکی که در این زمینه زده شد _با اختلاف_*(!)* یکی از تاپیکا بود که یه دوست عزیزی از کیفیت چسب کتاب های گاج انتقاد کرده بود :Yahoo (20):

----------


## satar98

> *
> .
> .
> .
> .ولی اخه این تاپیک که دیگه حاشیه نیس.بیشتر جنبه سرگرمیه*


*دقيقا مثل همين شكلك كه گذاشتي ، رو اعصاب ما هي روپايي مي زني!!ولكن باوووو*

----------


## hamid_MhD

> ولی انصافا تاپ ترین تاپیکی که در این زمینه زده شد _با اختلاف_*(!)* یکی از تاپیکا بود که یه دوست عزیزی از کیفیت چسب کتاب های گاج انتقاد کرده بود


خخخ ارره بخداا خیلی خیلی جایه فکر داشت .خخخ

----------


## DARKSIDER

> *دقيقا مثل همين شكلك كه گذاشتي ، رو اعصاب ما هي روپايي مي زني!!ولكن باوووو*



راستی این عکس کیه تو اواتار شما؟؟ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط satar98


دقيقا مثل همين شكلك كه گذاشتي ، رو اعصاب ما هي روپايي مي زني!!ولكن باوووو


باشه.*

----------


## satar98

> راستی این عکس کیه تو اواتار شما؟؟


u*fo ها بهم گفتن به كسي نگو فقط تبليغ مون كن!!* :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## DARKSIDER

> u*fo ها بهم گفتن به كسي نگو فقط تبليغ مون كن!!*


اها...بله :Yahoo (20):

----------


## sabaaaiii79

> u*fo ها بهم گفتن به كسي نگو فقط تبليغ مون كن!!*


:/

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## DARKSIDER

میدونید به چی فکر میکنم؟؟

اومدیم چند دیقه وقتمون رو بدیم به استارتر ببینیم چی میفرماید :Yahoo (94): 

چند دیقه شد 2 ساعت :Yahoo (27):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## roc

کاش این دکمه تشکر بی نهایت بار باز بود 

میشستم پای کامپیوتر تا یه سال لایکت میکردم

واقعیت یعنی همینی که گفتی 

بعد از کنکور که حسرت ها شروع شد 

که ای کاش فقط یه ماه دیگه فرصت داشتم 

کنکورم بهتر می شد  به حر فتون می رسن 

و حیف پشت حیف 

آه پشت آه 

..................................................  ...



چی بگم هر چی بگم بی ثمره 

زندگی همینه که می گذره ....................

----------


## Navid70

از اون تایپیکا مزخرفترم هست
اسمشونم هست تاپیک انگیزشی :Yahoo (20): 
میان 4تا جمله قصار کپی میکنن 3 خط شعر 
اخرشم میگن امید جهان به توعه پاشو برو درس بخون :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

این هم که به حاشیه رفت دوستان هی اسپم میدن [emoji23] [emoji102]

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> میدونید به چی فکر میکنم؟؟
> 
> اومدیم چند دیقه وقتمون رو بدیم به استارتر ببینیم چی میفرماید
> 
> چند دیقه شد 2 ساعت


اره والا بیشتر از بقیه هم وقت گرفت [emoji23] 

داداچ شرمنده ولی اهداف اصلی موضوعت خراب شد [emoji6] [emoji38] [emoji779]

----------


## Hellion

باور کن داداش گل ابن مسئله درست بشو نیست. ..

----------


## reza__sh

استارتر داداچ این کتونی نایک من چی شد؟؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alimohammad

افرین

----------


## INFERNAL

اینجور موجودات همیشه و تو هر مرحله ی زندگی هستن شما کاره خودتو بکن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamid_MhD

دوستان عزیز لطفا از دادن اسپم حاشیه ای خودداری کنید متشکر :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## sabaaaiii79

بچه هااااا من حالم خیلی بده کمک

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## sabaaaiii79

این هفته مث..... درس خوندم  ولی الان نگا کردم دیدم کلا شده 30 ساعت درهفته  بعد معدل مهر ماه و دوهفته ی اول آبان ماه شده 18  من خیلی ناراحتم  ینی مشکل چیه ؟؟؟؟ تازه از مباحث آزمون گزینه 2 ام عقبم   درضم درسای تخصصی رو همه رو بیست گرفتم  ولی به عمومیا نمیتونم برسم همش نوزده   هیجده میشه  عصبی شدم چیکار کنم بچه ها ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## sabaaaiii79

من دهمما ؟؟؟  کنکوری نیستم


محض اطلاع😐

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## reza__sh

> این هفته مث..... درس خوندم  ولی الان نگا کردم دیدم کلا شده 30 ساعت درهفته  بعد معدل مهر ماه و دوهفته ی اول آبان ماه شده 18  من خیلی ناراحتم  ینی مشکل چیه ؟؟؟؟ تازه از مباحث آزمون گزینه 2 ام عقبم   درضم درسای تخصصی رو همه رو بیست گرفتم  ولی به عمومیا نمیتونم برسم همش نوزده   هیجده میشه  عصبی شدم چیکار کنم بچه ها ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


واقعا انتظار داشتی مدرسه بری و هفته ای 100 ساعت بخونی؟؟؟!! نمیشه ک یواش یواش باید زیادش کنی
سخته هم ب آزمون رسیدن هم ب مدرسه من خودم برا آزمون میخونم کاری ب مدرسه ندارم
پ ن: یادش بخیر ماهم از بیستا میاوردیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamid_MhD

> این هفته مث..... درس خوندم  ولی الان نگا کردم دیدم کلا شده 30 ساعت درهفته  بعد معدل مهر ماه و دوهفته ی اول آبان ماه شده 18  من خیلی ناراحتم  ینی مشکل چیه ؟؟؟؟ تازه از مباحث آزمون گزینه 2 ام عقبم   درضم درسای تخصصی رو همه رو بیست گرفتم  ولی به عمومیا نمیتونم برسم همش نوزده   هیجده میشه  عصبی شدم چیکار کنم بچه ها ؟؟؟؟؟؟ Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


درودخودتون فک میکنید مشکل از کجاست؟؟حدسی نداری؟؟چندتا مورد میگم ببینید این ها نیست؟۱.برنامه نامنظم و عدم مطابقت با  دروس و برنامه مدرسه۲.شیوه مطالعه نادرست۳.درگیری فکری و عدم تمرکز خوب در حین مطالعه۴.چون شما دهمی هستید احتمال داره تستی کار کردن زیاد ب تشریحی ضربه بزنه البته احتماله اینجور نباشه.دیگ چیزی ب ذهنم نمیرسه

----------


## sabaaaiii79

> واقعا انتظار داشتی مدرسه بری و هفته ای 100 ساعت بخونی؟؟؟!! نمیشه ک یواش یواش باید زیادش کنی
> سخته هم ب آزمون رسیدن هم ب مدرسه من خودم برا آزمون میخونم کاری ب مدرسه ندارم
> پ ن: یادش بخیر ماهم از بیستا میاوردیم


اگه مدرسه رو بزارم کنار  خانواده و معلمام ازم ناامید میشن   نمیخوام مجبور باشم همش توضیح بدم  بعدشم اونوقت مستمرام کم میشه  بعد معدل سالم بیست نمیشه    پس مجبورم به مدرسه برسم   ولی اینجوری وقتی براآزمون نمیمونه !   دارم دیوونه میشم

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## hamid_MhD

> اگه مدرسه رو بزارم کنار  خانواده و معلمام ازم ناامید میشن   نمیخوام مجبور باشم همش توضیح بدم  بعدشم اونوقت مستمرام کم میشه  بعد معدل سالم بیست نمیشه    پس مجبورم به مدرسه برسم   ولی اینجوری وقتی براآزمون نمیمونه !   دارم دیوونه میشمSent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


پیشنهاد میکنم بیشتر تمرکزتون رو تشریحی باشه و اگ تایم اضاف اوردید ب تستی بپردازید.ساعت مطالعه اتون هم خوبه زیاد نگران این موضوع نباشید

----------


## reza__sh

> اگه مدرسه رو بزارم کنار  خانواده و معلمام ازم ناامید میشن   نمیخوام مجبور باشم همش توضیح بدم  بعدشم اونوقت مستمرام کم میشه  بعد معدل سالم بیست نمیشه    پس مجبورم به مدرسه برسم   ولی اینجوری وقتی براآزمون نمیمونه !   دارم دیوونه میشم
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


منم نمیگم مدرسه نرو برو
کیفیت رو ببر بالا که این زمان میخاد کار یکی دو روز نیست
برنامه ریزی دقیق بکن
آبجی من اونیم که مستمر فیزیک 8 شدم :Yahoo (23):

----------


## sabaaaiii79

> درودخودتون فک میکنید مشکل از کجاست؟؟حدسی نداری؟؟چندتا مورد میگم ببینید این ها نیست؟۱.برنامه نامنظم و عدم مطابقت با  دروس و برنامه مدرسه۲.شیوه مطالعه نادرست۳.درگیری فکری و عدم تمرکز خوب در حین مطالعه۴.چون شما دهمی هستید احتمال داره تستی کار کردن زیاد ب تشریحی ضربه بزنه البته احتماله اینجور نباشه.دیگ چیزی ب ذهنم نمیرسه



سه تای اولی  :Yahoo (2):  
میدونین موضوع چیه ؟؟؟ انتظارات بقیه ازم زیاده     مامانم فک میکنه چون دختر بزرگشم  و خودشم شاغله باید بشم کدبانوی خونه   البته مجبورم نمیکنه ها ؟؟ ولی دوس ندارم ناراحتش کنم مامان همه ی زندگیمه خب 
بابامم فک میکنه اگه معدلم یک سال بیست نشد یا اگه شب دودیقه  دیر تر اومدم خونه  ینی   عاشق شدم  :/ هی میگه تو درمعرض خطری سنت حساسه   خخخخخ 
معلمامم ک تا نمره کم میارم میگن تودیگه چرا ازت انتظارنداشتم  

بابا خب راحتم نمیزارن  همش باید به همشون فک کنم دلم میخواد برم یه جایی هیشکی نباشه تنهایی درسمو بخونم نمیدونم شایدم تنهایی اون موقع دیوونم کنه  
آها بعد مشکل بعدی اینجاس ک من اصلا بادوستام دردودل نمیکنم  یه دونه دوست صمیمی ندارم    ک باهاش حرف بزنم  ولی همه میان بدبختیاشونو میارن پیش من ک بشم گوش واسه دردودلاشون   این تنها بودنم خودش دلیله درگیریای ذهنمه



Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## elL

> درود بر همه دوستان
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه بچه ها*
> *نمیدونم این حرفام گفتنش درسته یا نه ولی دیگ طاقت نیاوردم بزا بگم شاید یه سری ها به خودشون اومدن*
> *از ساله کنکوری دانش اموزا بیش از 100روز و از ساله کنکوری فارغ تحصیلا بیش از 40روز (اگه اول مهر رو مبدا قرار بدیم) گــــــــــــذشــــــــــ  ـــت....
> ولی هنوزبعضی ها انگار نه انگار میدونی اینو از کجا میگم از اینجایی که هنوز دارم تاپیک هایی رو میبینم ک واقعن خونم به جوش میاد عصبیم میکنه ناراحت میشم *
> بزا چندتا از این تاپیک ها رو بگم اره بزا بگم مثلا :
> **1.روزی چند ساعت بخونیم خوبه؟؟؟
> 2.فلان کتاب بگیریم یا فلان رو؟؟
> 3.برنامه ریزی اگه اینجور باشه خوبه یا اونجور؟؟
> ...


واقعا دمت گرم خیلی خوب بود حس میکنم خالی شدم تو دل منم بود :Y (530):  :Y (530):

----------


## hamid_MhD

> سه تای اولی     میدونین موضوع چیه ؟؟؟ انتظارات بقیه ازم زیاده     مامانم فک میکنه چون دختر بزرگشم  و خودشم شاغله باید بشم کدبانوی خونه   البته مجبورم نمیکنه ها ؟؟ ولی دوس ندارم ناراحتش کنم مامان همه ی زندگیمه خب بابامم فک میکنه اگه معدلم یک سال بیست نشد یا اگه شب دودیقه  دیر تر اومدم خونه  ینی   عاشق شدم  :/ هی میگه تو درمعرض خطری سنت حساسه   خخخخخ معلمامم ک تا نمره کم میارم میگن تودیگه چرا ازت انتظارنداشتم  بابا خب راحتم نمیزارن  همش باید به همشون فک کنم دلم میخواد برم یه جایی هیشکی نباشه تنهایی درسمو بخونم نمیدونم شایدم تنهایی اون موقع دیوونم کنه  آها بعد مشکل بعدی اینجاس ک من اصلا بادوستام دردودل نمیکنم  یه دونه دوست صمیمی ندارم    ک باهاش حرف بزنم  ولی همه میان بدبختیاشونو میارن پیش من ک بشم گوش واسه دردودلاشون   این تنها بودنم خودش دلیله درگیریای ذهنمهSent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


خوب عزیز بهترین راه اینه ک با خانواده محترم ک مشخصه اهل صحبت و حل مشکل و ب فکر تو هستن بشینی و مشکل رو در میون بزاری با اونا و همین حرفا رو بهشون بگید و مطمعنم درکت میکنن و حلش میکنن تا شما ب ارامش برسیددر ضمن شما هم زیاد ب حرفه اطرافیان توجه نکنید و سعی کنید تمرکزتون بر رویه کاره خودتون باشه و راهی ک مشخصه درسته و مسیر خوبی رو پیش گرفتید و در صورت ادامه دادن این مسیر موفقیت حتمی خواهد بود پس فقط ب ارائه کارتون ب نحو احسن فکر کنید و ب چیزه دیگ ای تا حد امکان فکر  نکنید.بعد قراد نیس همیشه و هر روز در بهترین شرایط باشید چون شما انسانید و ربات نیستید.امیدوارم حرفام مفید بوده باشه .

----------


## sabaaaiii79

مرسی بچه ها ک انقد روحیه میدین ☺☺☺

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## elL

> درود بر همه دوستان
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه بچه ها*
> *نمیدونم این حرفام گفتنش درسته یا نه ولی دیگ طاقت نیاوردم بزا بگم شاید یه سری ها به خودشون اومدن*
> *از ساله کنکوری دانش اموزا بیش از 100روز و از ساله کنکوری فارغ تحصیلا بیش از 40روز (اگه اول مهر رو مبدا قرار بدیم) گــــــــــــذشــــــــــ  ـــت....
> ولی هنوزبعضی ها انگار نه انگار میدونی اینو از کجا میگم از اینجایی که هنوز دارم تاپیک هایی رو میبینم ک واقعن خونم به جوش میاد عصبیم میکنه ناراحت میشم *
> بزا چندتا از این تاپیک ها رو بگم اره بزا بگم مثلا :
> **1.روزی چند ساعت بخونیم خوبه؟؟؟
> 2.فلان کتاب بگیریم یا فلان رو؟؟
> 3.برنامه ریزی اگه اینجور باشه خوبه یا اونجور؟؟
> ...


البته باید دید که با این تاپیک دوستان دست برمیدارن یا نه گرچه من یکی که بعید میدونم ادامه دارد...

----------


## konkoorhani

چه حرفای درست و به جا و منطقی زدین دمتون گرم واقعا

----------


## hamid_MhD

> البته باید دید که با این تاپیک دوستان دست برمیدارن یا نه گرچه من یکی که بعید میدونم ادامه دارد...


خوووب عزیز وظیفه ما گوشزد کردنه دیگ بقیش با خودشونه.

----------


## satar98

> سه تای اولی  
> میدونین موضوع چیه ؟؟؟ انتظارات بقیه ازم زیاده     مامانم فک میکنه چون دختر بزرگشم  و خودشم شاغله باید بشم کدبانوی خونه   البته مجبورم نمیکنه ها ؟؟ ولی دوس ندارم ناراحتش کنم مامان همه ی زندگیمه خب 
> بابامم فک میکنه اگه معدلم یک سال بیست نشد یا اگه شب دودیقه  دیر تر اومدم خونه  ینی   عاشق شدم  :/ هی میگه تو درمعرض خطری سنت حساسه   خخخخخ 
> معلمامم ک تا نمره کم میارم میگن تودیگه چرا ازت انتظارنداشتم  
> 
> بابا خب راحتم نمیزارن  همش باید به همشون فک کنم دلم میخواد برم یه جایی هیشکی نباشه تنهایی درسمو بخونم نمیدونم شایدم تنهایی اون موقع دیوونم کنه  
> آها بعد مشکل بعدی اینجاس ک من اصلا بادوستام دردودل نمیکنم  یه دونه دوست صمیمی ندارم    ک باهاش حرف بزنم  ولی همه میان بدبختیاشونو میارن پیش من ک بشم گوش واسه دردودلاشون   این تنها بودنم خودش دلیله درگیریای ذهنمه
> 
> 
> ...


 واي از شما دخترا كه همه چي تون داستانه..!! :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sabaaaiii79

> واي از شما دخترا كه همه چي تون داستانه..!!




همین داستان مایه آرامشتونه هااااااااا!!!!!!!!!!  :Yahoo (1): 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## satar98

> همین داستان مایه آرامشتونه هااااااااا!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


*من مايه آرامش نمي خوام!!الكي مثلا من دچار فرد گرايي شدم!!*

----------


## sabaaaiii79

> *من مايه آرامش نمي خوام!!الكي مثلا من دچار فرد گرايي شدم!!*



خب فرد گرا   حالا چرا داستانه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ مگه چشه☺

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## hamid_MhD

داداشیا اجیا بحث حاشیه ای نکنید خواهشن :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## elL

> خوووب عزیز وظیفه ما گوشزد کردنه دیگ بقیش با خودشونه.


دقیقا درسته

----------


## satar98

> خب فرد گرا   حالا چرا داستانه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ مگه چشه☺
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


دوستان راس مي گن بقيه شو اگه خواستي  تو خصوصي بهت مي گم 
بحث حاشيه اي ممنوع
بچه ها نمي شه يه تاپيكي باشه شبا وقت استراحت موقع خواب يه خورده چرت و پرت بگيم حالمون عوض شه!!

----------


## hamid_MhD

> دوستان راس مي گن بقيه شو اگه خواستي  تو خصوصي بهت مي گم 
> بحث حاشيه اي ممنوع
> بچه ها نمي شه يه تاپيكي باشه شبا وقت استراحت موقع خواب يه خورده چرت و پرت بگيم حالمون عوض شه!!


موافق صحبت و پیشنهاد شما هستم ی تاپیک جهت این موضوع فقط شبا ایجاد بشه خوبه

----------


## _fatemeh_

یادمه یکی از رتبه برترای 95 از آبان ماه شروع کرده بود و پارسال همین موقع پستی گذاشته بود که "منابعم خوبه و..." همه هم بهش حمله کردن که تو نمیتونی و رفتی تو حاشیه و فلان ولی نتیجه اش چیز دیگه‌ای شد چون پشتکار و روحیه خوبی داشته ولی شما فکر کن یه‌نفر که تصمیم میگیره از آبان شروع کنه بعد همه حمله کنن بهش و روحیه اش رو تخریب کنن چی میشه؟؟

----------


## kaftar

> این هفته مث..... درس خوندم  ولی الان نگا کردم دیدم کلا شده 30 ساعت درهفته  بعد معدل مهر ماه و دوهفته ی اول آبان ماه شده 18  من خیلی ناراحتم  ینی مشکل چیه ؟؟؟؟ تازه از مباحث آزمون گزینه 2 ام عقبم   درضم درسای تخصصی رو همه رو بیست گرفتم  ولی به عمومیا نمیتونم برسم همش نوزده   هیجده میشه  عصبی شدم چیکار کنم بچه ها ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


داداش 30 ساعت درهفته کمه؟ :Yahoo (21): 
معدل 18 در مهر ماه بده؟ :Yahoo (21): مرد مومن من تو این سه سال دبیرستان مهر به معدل بالای 16 نرسیدم :Yahoo (21): 
شیمی 40 تا تست موازنه از مبتکران تکمیلی داد گفت تو 50 دقیقه تشریحی جواب بدید
شدم 4 از 20 :Yahoo (21): 
دلت خوشه ها  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamid_MhD

> یادمه یکی از رتبه برترای 95 از آبان ماه شروع کرده بود و پارسال همین موقع پستی گذاشته بود که "منابعم خوبه و..." همه هم بهش حمله کردن که تو نمیتونی و رفتی تو حاشیه و فلان ولی نتیجه اش چیز دیگه‌ای شد چون پشتکار و روحیه خوبی داشته ولی شما فکر کن یه‌نفر که تصمیم میگیره از آبان شروع کنه بعد همه حمله کنن بهش و روحیه اش رو تخریب کنن چی میشه؟؟


دوست عزیز اولا من هدفم از این تاپیک تخریب روحیه کسی نبوده و ذکر نکاتی بوده ک در صورت عدم توجه گریبان گیرشون خواهد شد.
و اگ ب فعالیت من در انجمن دقت کرده باشید در صدد دادن انگیزه و نشاط ب بچه ها هستم و قصد تخریب کسی رو نداشتم.
فقط ی مقدار رکم و واقعیت ها رو میگم .مثلا:
من منکر اینکه اگ از عید شروع کنی بخونی رتبه خوبی نمیاری نیستم ولی قبول کن شروع هر چ قدر دیر تر باشه شرایط رو واسه خودمون سخت تر کردیم.

----------


## maryam2015

> دوستان راس مي گن بقيه شو اگه خواستي  تو خصوصي بهت مي گم 
> بحث حاشيه اي ممنوع
> بچه ها نمي شه يه تاپيكي باشه شبا وقت استراحت موقع خواب يه خورده چرت و پرت بگيم حالمون عوض شه!!


چرت و پرت رو خوب اومدی داداش ... :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## elahe97m

:Yahoo (83): حرف دل منو هم زدی دادا ..

----------


## high.target

_منابعم خوبه هدف هم دارم ولی نمیدونم چچرا نمیخونم چرا؟
برنامه فقط ندارم میشه کمکم کنید؟؟؟
1 ماه گذشت و من هیچی 
هوشم خوبه اون دبیا جواب خدارو چی بدم ؟
یکی کمک کنه ..
اسارتر شما کمک کن منتظرم.._

----------


## laleh74

> داداش 30 ساعت درهفته کمه؟
> معدل 18 در مهر ماه بده؟مرد مومن من تو این سه سال دبیرستان مهر به معدل بالای 16 نرسیدم
> شیمی 40 تا تست موازنه از مبتکران تکمیلی داد گفت تو 50 دقیقه تشریحی جواب بدید
> شدم 4 از 20
> دلت خوشه ها


خسته نباشی :Yahoo (4): 
اما 30ساعت در هفته کمه ..حساب کنی تقریبا میشه روزی 4ساعت.
معمولا ساعت مطالعه در هفته برای دانش آموزا 40 و برای پشت کنکوریا 60-70ساعت باشه:/
4 از 20..چقد آشنا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## laleh74

> موافق صحبت و پیشنهاد شما هستم ی تاپیک جهت این موضوع فقط شبا ایجاد بشه خوبه


نیاز نیس ایجاد بشه.موجود هست

گـــپ خـــونه کنکـــوری ها

----------


## ناخدا

با توجه به پیشینه ای که *اکثر* دانش آموزها تو زندگی تحصیلیشون دارن داشتن *خیلی* از این سوالات تو ذهنشون عادیه فقط باید یکی باشه که به این سوالات بصورت کاملا روشن و واضح پاسخ بده که *نیست*

اون چیزی که ناراحت کننده و آزاردهندست اینه که بجای اینکه برن سوالشون از یه مشاور تحصیلی کاربلد(که البته *بسختی* هم پیدا میشه)بپرسن
میان اینجا و از کاربرهایی که خودشون نیاز به یه مشاوره کلی دارن(که ماشالله *کم* هم نیستن) سوال میپرسن 
و سرانجام به یه نتیجه درست نمیرسن و باز هم چنین تاپیکهایی و باز هم چنین سوالاتی و باز هم عمری که مثل *باد* میگذره...

----------


## hamid_MhD

> _منابعم خوبه هدف هم دارم ولی نمیدونم چچرا نمیخونم چرا؟
> برنامه فقط ندارم میشه کمکم کنید؟؟؟
> 1 ماه گذشت و من هیچی 
> هوشم خوبه اون دبیا جواب خدارو چی بدم ؟
> یکی کمک کنه ..
> اسارتر شما کمک کن منتظرم.._


استاد افشار چندتا فایل در رابطه با برنامه ریزی دارن اونارو گوش کن حتما ب نتیجه خوبی میرسی.اگ پیدا نکردی بهم بگید خصوصی بهتون بدم.

----------


## hamid_MhD

> نیاز نیس ایجاد بشه.موجود هست
> 
> گـــپ خـــونه کنکـــوری ها


چشم ی لحظه حواسم نبود ک هست.

----------


## arefeh78

*حرفت کاملا درسته
ولی ادمو روحیاتشون کاملا متفاوته قبول کن که ادم سال کنکور یه ذره استرس وسواس درمورد خیلی چیزا میگیردش 
بعدشم تو تمام این تایپیکایه به ظاهر بیخودی من کلی تجربه کسب کردم 
البته من خودم مخالف سر سخت تایپیکای هرز بیخودیم
و یه بار گفتم کاش چت باکس میاوردن یه جا قابل دید تا همه سوالاتشون اونجا مطرح کنن
*

----------


## hamid_MhD

> *حرفت کاملا درسته
> ولی ادمو روحیاتشون کاملا متفاوته قبول کن که ادم سال کنکور یه ذره استرس وسواس درمورد خیلی چیزا میگیردش 
> بعدشم تو تمام این تایپیکایه به ظاهر بیخودی من کلی تجربه کسب کردم 
> البته من خودم مخالف سر سخت تایپیکای هرز بیخودیم
> و یه بار گفتم کاش چت باکس میاوردن یه جا قابل دید تا همه سوالاتشون اونجا مطرح کنن
> *


بله حق باشماست استرس و وسواس زیاد وجود داره ولی باید کنترلش کرد در کل بعضی تاپیک ها مشخصه جز وقت تلف کردن خود استارتر هدف دیگ ایه در اون نیس.
مثلا میاد میگ اگ از الان بخونم میشه همه هم میگن بله میشه و این فرد ی جوری براش تلقین میشه ک خوووب حالا ک وقت هست بزا یذره دیگ صب کنم دوباره شروع کنم و این میشه اهمال کاری و بقیه داستان....!!!

----------


## arefeh78

> بله حق باشماست استرس و وسواس زیاد وجود داره ولی باید کنترلش کرد در کل بعضی تاپیک ها مشخصه جز وقت تلف کردن خود استارتر هدف دیگ ایه در اون نیس.
> مثلا میاد میگ اگ از الان بخونم میشه همه هم میگن بله میشه و این فرد ی جوری براش تلقین میشه ک خوووب حالا ک وقت هست بزا یذره دیگ صب کنم دوباره شروع کنم و این میشه اهمال کاری و بقیه داستان....!!!



*دقیقا افرین...
بعضی از کاربرام خیلی الکی تو انجمن انلاینن(کاری با فارغ تحصیلا ندارم )
خود انجمن همون قدر که میتونه باعث پیشرفت بشه همونقدر مانع پیشرفت میشه(خطابم کنکوریا بود)
*

----------


## sabaaaiii79

> داداش 30 ساعت درهفته کمه؟
> معدل 18 در مهر ماه بده؟مرد مومن من تو این سه سال دبیرستان مهر به معدل بالای 16 نرسیدم
> شیمی 40 تا تست موازنه از مبتکران تکمیلی داد گفت تو 50 دقیقه تشریحی جواب بدید
> شدم 4 از 20
> دلت خوشه ها



😑😑😑😑😑    خب هرکسی رو باخودش باید مقایسه کرد 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## fatemeh.L

همه که قصد وقت تلف کردن ندارن مثلا من خودم اگه بخوام یه کتابی بگیرم می یام اینجا یه مشورت میگیرم
بعد کتابو میخرم  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## hamid_MhD

> همه که قصد وقت تلف کردن ندارن مثلا من خودم اگه بخوام یه کتابی بگیرم می یام اینجا یه مشورت میگیرم
> بعد کتابو میخرم


خوب کاری میکنید ک مشورت میگیرید منم رو صحبتم با دوستانیه ک عمراتشون با همین چیزا میگذره وگرنه من خودمم واسع ریاضی حدود اوایل مهر تاپیک زدم ی جواب گرفتم و تمام.تاپیکش هم موجوده و تعداد اسپم هاش ب ۱۰ تا هم نرسید فک کنم.

----------


## fan

دمت گرم داداش..ایشاا...به هرچی که میخوای برسی و همونی بشه که میخوای..اولش یه خورده خورد تو ذوقم اما فکر که کردم دیدم درست میگی..منم دیگه تمومش میکنم گشتن تو نت و...فقط میام انجمن وسطای درسام.ایشاا...که بتونم.یا علی :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Majid9731

> درود بر همه دوستان
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه بچه ها*
> *نمیدونم این حرفام گفتنش درسته یا نه ولی دیگ طاقت نیاوردم بزا بگم شاید یه سری ها به خودشون اومدن*
> *از ساله کنکوری دانش اموزا بیش از 100روز و از ساله کنکوری فارغ تحصیلا بیش از 40روز (اگه اول مهر رو مبدا قرار بدیم) گــــــــــــذشــــــــــ  ـــت....
> ولی هنوزبعضی ها انگار نه انگار میدونی اینو از کجا میگم از اینجایی که هنوز دارم تاپیک هایی رو میبینم ک واقعن خونم به جوش میاد عصبیم میکنه ناراحت میشم *
> بزا چندتا از این تاپیک ها رو بگم اره بزا بگم مثلا :
> **1.روزی چند ساعت بخونیم خوبه؟؟؟
> 2.فلان کتاب بگیریم یا فلان رو؟؟
> 3.برنامه ریزی اگه اینجور باشه خوبه یا اونجور؟؟
> ...


من تا یه جاهاش باهات موافقم
اگه بچه ها این سوالا رو نپرسن که نمیدونن چحوری درس بخونن
اصلا میگن باید از تجربیات دیگران استفاده کرد
اگه از تجربیات دیگران استفاده نکنید نمیتونید به موفقیت برسید
با اونجایی که گفتید بهترین شرایط برای ما وجود داره موافقم :Yahoo (105):

----------


## hamid_MhD

> دمت گرم داداش..ایشاا...به هرچی که میخوای برسی و همونی بشه که میخوای..اولش یه خورده خورد تو ذوقم اما فکر که کردم دیدم درست میگی..منم دیگه تمومش میکنم گشتن تو نت و...فقط میام انجمن وسطای درسام.ایشاا...که بتونم.یا علی


خوب کاری میکنی داداش اگ سوالی هم بود ک واقعن فکرتو مشغول کرده بود حتما از من و بچه هایه دیگ بپرس تا خیالت راحت شه.
من خودمم بیم تایم استراحتم میام ی چندتا سوال بچه ها و یا کمکی باشه انجام میدم .فک کنم اینجوری بهتره

----------


## hamid_MhD

> من تا یه جاهاش باهات موافقم
> اگه بچه ها این سوالا رو نپرسن که نمیدونن چحوری درس بخونن
> اصلا میگن باید از تجربیات دیگران استفاده کرد
> اگه از تجربیات دیگران استفاده نکنید نمیتونید به موفقیت برسید
> با اونجایی که گفتید بهترین شرایط برای ما وجود داره موافقم


کاملا با حرفتون ک باید از تجربه ها استفاده کرد موافقم و موضوع اصلی حرفم هم بر میگرده ب یک تجربه تلخ ک نتیجه ایه ک این تجربه برام داشت رو ب طوری بازگو کردم.
و بازم میگم من منکر سوال پرسیدن نیستم ولی سوالی ک بدرد هم خوده شخص هم تا حدودی بقیه.
بزارید رک دوتا مثال بزنم شاید متوجه منظورم بشید :Yahoo (105): 
مثلا تاپیک دوست خوبم artimدر مورد مقایسه کتب زیست خیلی عالیه ولی ب جاش تاپیکی مثله کدوم درسو بیشتر دوس دارید واقعن هیچ فایده ایه نداره ب نظر من.

----------


## WickedSick

البته یه نکته هست... که هر چی ملت بیشتر جذب اینا شن قبولی ما ساده تر میشه  :Yahoo (21): 
؟:-/

----------


## hamid_MhD

> البته یه نکته هست... که هر چی ملت بیشتر جذب اینا شن قبولی ما ساده تر میشه 
> ؟:-/


بلههه دقیقااا ولی خلاصه تا جایی ک میشه باید هوایه همو داشته باشیم دیگ .رقیب هستیم ولی 
 رفاقت و رقابت...!! :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Hasan 1333

هییییییییییییی
هییییییی ای به عمق عمری که گذشت
دوستانی که وقتو فرصتو امکاناتشو دارن از همین لحضه شروع کنن.....نه نه،نه فردا نه پس فردا از همین الان همین همین الان
ای بابا
یه کاری نکنین که پشیمونی حاصل بشه
پشیمونی بد دردیه
ای بابا

Sent from My Galaxy

----------


## kaftar

> ����������������  �������������    خب هرکسی رو باخودش باید مقایسه کرد 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


منو با خودم مقایسه کنی میشم قهرمان زندگیم :Yahoo (39):

----------


## kaftar

> خسته نباشی
> اما 30ساعت در هفته کمه ..حساب کنی تقریبا میشه روزی 4ساعت.
> معمولا ساعت مطالعه در هفته برای دانش آموزا 40 و برای پشت کنکوریا 60-70ساعت باشه:/
> 4 از 20..چقد آشنا


یا سعید طوسی  :Yahoo (21): 
با همین 30 ساعت در هفته همش مشکل خواب دارم  :Yahoo (113): 
به نظرم برم همکار عمو سعید شم به صرفه تره تا سال بعد هفته ای 70 ساعت بخونم :Yahoo (21): 
(ناموسا سال دوم راهنمایی بودیم آوردنش مدرسه برای درس اخلاق در قرآن ؛ نمیدونستم وگرنه راز موفقیتش رو ازش میپرسیدم  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## sabaaaiii79

> منو با خودم مقایسه کنی میشم قهرمان زندگیم


نشنیدی ک میگن هرکسی قهرمان زندگیه خودشه ؟؟؟  اونی ک بیشترازهمه موثره تو زندگیه هرکس خودشه !!!!! این یه واقعیته  اگه الان قبول نداری عب نداره بالاخره بهش میرسی

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## WickedSick

> بلههه دقیقااا ولی خلاصه تا جایی ک میشه باید هوایه همو داشته باشیم دیگ .رقیب هستیم ولی 
>  رفاقت و رقابت...!!


آره! ولی هوای کسیو باید داشته باشی که بیارزه!
رفیقای ما که... =/

----------


## mahsa dr

*عالی بود استارتر عزیز*

----------


## Amin-jh

> آره! ولی هوای کسیو باید داشته باشی که بیارزه!
> رفیقای ما که... =/


ب ک که رفیقات ...  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamid_MhD

> آره! ولی هوای کسیو باید داشته باشی که بیارزه!
> رفیقای ما که... =/


اره خداییش درست میگی
تو سالی ک پیش بودم رفیق هایه چند سالم دنبال تخریب من بودن اصن کنکور ی جوریشون کرده بود.
هر چی میگفتم بیاید تبادل اطلاعات کنیم باهم باشیم همو کمک کنیم ی جوری بهونه میوردن و میپوچوندن .
خلاصه اگ از این مدل رفیقا داری خط خطیش کن اصن.

----------


## sabaaaiii79

> اره خداییش درست میگی
> تو سالی ک پیش بودم رفیق هایه چند سالم دنبال تخریب من بودن اصن کنکور ی جوریشون کرده بود.
> هر چی میگفتم بیاید تبادل اطلاعات کنیم باهم باشیم همو کمک کنیم ی جوری بهونه میوردن و میپوچوندن .
> خلاصه اگ از این مدل رفیقا داری خط خطیش کن اصن.



شماام ازاین مشکلا داشتین ؟؟؟ منم دارم :/   تاوقتی ک حل سوالی رو بلد نیستن  من میشم عزیزدلشون میشم آجی صبا هه  تا خرشون از پل بگذره   حالا اگه من یه روز غایب باشم فرداش جزوه بخوام همه جزوه هاشوونو جاگذاشتن خونه :/

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## WickedSick

> اره خداییش درست میگی
> تو سالی ک پیش بودم رفیق هایه چند سالم دنبال تخریب من بودن اصن کنکور ی جوریشون کرده بود.
> هر چی میگفتم بیاید تبادل اطلاعات کنیم باهم باشیم همو کمک کنیم ی جوری بهونه میوردن و میپوچوندن .
> خلاصه اگ از این مدل رفیقا داری خط خطیش کن اصن.


متاسفانه الان خیلیا اینطور شدن.(مخصوصا تجربیا اونایی که رقابتشون سخته)
واسه ی از دور خارج کردن رقیباشون میگن که درس نمیخونیم و اینا. مثلا روزی 6 ساعت به بالا میخونن بعد میان مدرسه میگن که ما هیچی نمیخونیم!
دیشب همش فوتبال داشتیم میدیدیم. بعد میرن آزمون میشن 200 کشور  :Yahoo (21):  متاسفانه اغلب اینطور شدن! امیدوارم مام از این گردونه کنکور به خوبی و سلامت در بیایم تا روانی نشدیم.




> ب ک که رفیقات ...


فیک انجام ندادم =))

----------


## Amin-jh

> شماام ازاین مشکلا داشتین ؟؟؟ منم دارم :/   تاوقتی ک حل سوالی رو بلد نیستن  من میشم عزیزدلشون میشم آجی صبا هه  تا خرشون از پل بگذره   حالا اگه من یه روز غایب باشم فرداش جزوه بخوام همه جزوه هاشوونو جاگذاشتن خونه :/
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


وای وای چه بچه های بدی  :Yahoo (21): 
خدا لقطشون کنه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamid_MhD

> وای وای چه بچه های بدی 
> خدا لقطشون کنه


امین اینجا شیطونی نکن :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## hamid_MhD

> شماام ازاین مشکلا داشتین ؟؟؟ منم دارم :/   تاوقتی ک حل سوالی رو بلد نیستن  من میشم عزیزدلشون میشم آجی صبا هه  تا خرشون از پل بگذره   حالا اگه من یه روز غایب باشم فرداش جزوه بخوام همه جزوه هاشوونو جاگذاشتن خونه :/
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


ارررع زیااد اجی.شما هم سعی کن مثه خودشون رفتار کنی اینطوری حساب کار میاد دستشون.

----------


## sabaaaiii79

> امین اینجا شیطونی نکن




 راست میگه  :/

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## sabaaaiii79

> ارررع زیااد اجی.شما هم سعی کن مثه خودشون رفتار کنی اینطوری حساب کار میاد دستشون.


آره تو برناممه  ازحالابه بعد

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## hamid_MhD

*up*

----------


## reza__sh1

down

----------


## Akhm

حرف حساب

----------


## 00000

> درود بر همه دوستان
> *##تاپیک اپ شده با اجازه سجاد عزیز.امیدوارم مفید واقع بشه.
> *
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه بچه ها*
> *نمیدونم این حرفام گفتنش درسته یا نه ولی دیگ طاقت نیاوردم بزا بگم شاید یه سری ها به خودشون اومدن*
> *از ساله کنکوری دانش اموزا بیش از 100روز و از ساله کنکوری فارغ تحصیلا بیش از 40روز (اگه اول مهر رو مبدا قرار بدیم) گــــــــــــذشــــــــــ  ـــت....
> ولی هنوزبعضی ها انگار نه انگار میدونی اینو از کجا میگم از اینجایی که هنوز دارم تاپیک هایی رو میبینم ک واقعن خونم به جوش میاد عصبیم میکنه ناراحت میشم *
> بزا چندتا از این تاپیک ها رو بگم اره بزا بگم مثلا :
> **1.روزی چند ساعت بخونیم خوبه؟؟؟
> ...


اگر یک نفر را به او وصل کردی برای سپاهش تو... :Yahoo (4): 
+
واقعا ای جاااان :Yahoo (4): حرف حق

----------

